# Got the date asd diagnosis



## Thurinius

It's going to be 12th May, eek.
Only 7 months after initial consultant appointment.

Did someone here recommend taking an iPad to keep the lo entertained. They've already warned me it's going to take all afternoon pretty much


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Just wanted to say good luck! We got our date for assessment 27 May after being referred by nursery and the HV in feb. Seems like you have been waiting quite some time for DX, I bet it will be a kind of relief to finally get it :flower:


----------



## Reid

Good luck I'd definitely take the I pad my son hates waiting about. Let me no how it all go's my son's been put forward to be assessed I was told it could be some time before he gets the appointment xx


----------



## Thurinius

Thanks all. Apparently because he's under five autism awareness will also be there.
I feel a little cr*p about it because I suspect it's going to be a load of tests that he will do rubbish at. I know why they'll do it, it's to see his deficiencies but as a parent who only sees how well he's done in the last ten months (ten months ago he was entirely non verbal) it's going to be difficult to see even if I know it'll allow them to help him in the long run.


----------



## alibaba24

is this the assesment or results of assesment?


----------



## Thurinius

alibaba24 said:


> is this the assesment or results of assesment?

It's the assessment and the results. They'll have assessments from the salt and special needs health visitor and two assessments from his inclusion officer. Plus the tests they do on the day.
They've said they'll put together an action plan for him.


----------



## alibaba24

I see. well I hope it all goes well. you must be experiencing a bit of Anxiety about but like you said previously you can see yourself the progress he has made and its important to keep that in mind. The pead that we see is just so lovely. I phoned her up really anxious and worried about my daughter she even went to the lengths of sending me a letter the next day to just confirm why they are doing what they are doing and in the end she put " Its important to keep in mind she is delightful and progressing well in her development" it really made me feel so better so thats what I try is to just focus on the progress


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck hun! 



lynne1983 said:


> Good luck I'd definitely take the I pad my son hates waiting about. Let me no how it all go's my son's been put forward to be assessed I was told it could be some time before he gets the appointment xx

the wait is 15 months hun. Theyv just changed the process to make it quicker to also depends on whether you can get a teir 1 diagnosis or if it has to goto teir 2. We've just got our letter through after just over a year waiting that hes going to get the official thing... this part itself can take upto 6 months.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Good luck for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Thurinius

Thanks! Today is the day. I'll let you all know how it goes


----------



## PresqueVu

Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## alibaba24

hope all goes well today


----------



## AP

Good luck hun, I hope you get the answers you need


----------



## Thurinius

What was meant to be a three hour appt actually only lasted an hour. Mainly because the consultant, the speech therapist, his nursery teacher and me were all in agreement.
So yes he is autistic. Officially now.

However the positives they said are that he's verbal, they think he will catch up his peers. He also has lots of peer aged abilities and is advanced in his numbers and letters.
They think he can learn given one to one help and assistance.
But they think he'll probably alway struggle with social communication and how to read situations.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I'm glad you were able to get an official diagnosis and it's one you are in agreement with. It's a mixed bag of emotions getting confirmation but it does help with moving forward.

And I'm so glad the specialists were so positive and hopeful for your son.


----------



## RachA

Starry Night said:


> :hugs: I'm glad you were able to get an official diagnosis and it's one you are in agreement with. It's a mixed bag of emotions getting confirmation but it does help with moving forward.
> 
> And I'm so glad the specialists were so positive and hopeful for your son.

^^^ wss

It's always a bit of a kick to receive the official diagnosis but you can move forward now.


----------



## alibaba24

It sounds like you got some really good feedback to feel positive which is great I am sure you will have your own thoughts and feelings on the actual diagnosis is different for everyone I think :hugs:


----------



## pinkpolkadot

I hope you're feeling OK and glad you got so much positive feedback too :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

So glad it went well Hun! X


----------



## Thurinius

Thanks all. It was all very positive. The diagnosis itself was no shock, I knew it was coming as we'd been left in no doubt by our last visit to the consultant that he was.
But I was surprised how all the professionals were so positive. They made me feel that he can become a functioning adult and that he will speak properly and that he has advantages that can be used to help him.


----------



## Starry Night

The professionals were/are the same with us. I was rather surprised especially as so many parents complain that the professionals say "they can't, they won't" sort of things to them. Our specialist said having some verbal ability already and displaying signs of being able to learn are all good signs towards being able to becoming a functioning adult.


----------

